
New York City Residents’ Wealth Drops $336B from Year Ago - JumpCrisscross
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2020-08-05/new-york-city-residents-wealth-drops-336-billion-from-year-ago
======
carterklein13
Most of the wealthiest people in NYC have multiple homes and may have just
changed their permanent address.

A lot moved to Denver, too...

~~~
magicnubs
I read recently that NY was the state where the highest number of people
moving to Raleigh were coming from as well. The migration seems real from over
here.

